# Computer working Extremely slow. Not sure what the issue is



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok... Story time because I feel like this needs some backstory.

In November I had a tech savvy friend and his tech savvy brother help me buy parts for a new tower computer. We went in to the store, bought all the parts, had the staff there install the graphics card to the mother board, then they offered to take it home and build the rest for me.
I get it back that night,set up windows and add my programs yadda yadda. All is well until near the end of December.

Suddenly I start getting a 'could not detect boot device' error. Around this same time I had installed more RAM - same brand, speed, and gb amount. The only thing was that it was a used one that was returned to the store. I don't remember if the problem started before or after I installed it but my computer detected it and everything so idk. I thought everything was fine.

The error happens constantly - i open my computer multiple times to try and push cables in or something until finally last week or so I unplug the harddrive cable and plug it back in. Have not gotten the error since BUT now my computer is running extremely slow. It has a lot of RAM, plenty of memory space, and has a 3.5 ghz AMD processor and Nvidia graphics card so it definitely should not be freezing just trying to open a file.

Finally today it gave up. It froze so I turned it off and on, and now windows is trying to repair itself. Constantly restarting in an attempt tofinish the process.

My main question with this is. . . any idea what may have caused it? Bad RAM? Windows issue from all the times the harddrive got disconnected? I have the disc so I can just reinstall it but I really don't want to loose my files.

I'd ask my friend but I bothered them so much already with the boot issue that I want to try other options before I resort to that. I appreciate any help.

EDIT: It was not able to repair i think. It can't get past the black screen you see right before it shows the sign-in page. I can move my mouse around but that's it. i can't access my desktop. . .


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You are going to need a Windows 10 install drive to either allow us to try some repair options or reinstall Windows. Please let us know how you want to proceed?

*How to Clean install Windows 10 from USB*

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

When it asks "enter your Product Key", leave blank and continue
Windows will auto-activate from the key embedded in your system

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us.../aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08?auth=1p

*Backup files outside of Windows *
https://www.easeus.com/todo-backup-resource/backup-data-without-booting-into-windows.html


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Does the installation disc not work the same as a repair drive? I have the key and everything
If possible id really like to repair it. There are some important files i never backed up on this computer.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, do you have a Win 10 install disk? If so, then try booting with this disk and see if you can either get into safe mode with or without networking or to a command prompt. Let me know if you need help with this operation.


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes I do. I tried using it to repair it and boot into safe mode but nothing worked. I got a "The requested system device cannot be found." Error when trying to do it via command prompt. I even tried to reset it while keeping personal files and there was a problem with that, too! Absolutely none of the workarounds I've looked up are working and I'm starting to think an important system file is missing or something.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, are you saying you cannot even get to safe mode command prompt using the win 10 disk? need to at least get there to try and perform any repairs. Do you have another computer to be able to doenload files from?


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes, correct. Whenever I try it simply restarts and says it's repairing itself but then nothing. Tried it with and without networking but it just goes back to the blue troubleshooting screen instead of activating safe mode.
I have a TB drive that I'm going to try moving stuff onto using the method you linked above then doing a complete reinstall. I think that's my only option at this point..

And yes, I have a laptop available.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you want to perform a clean install that is always a good idea. However, I still recommend a backup image especially when installing the latest version of Windows. It is very buggy and can cause lots of issues.


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Is that possible even without being able to get into the desktop? I woke up this morning with a plan but low and behold the computer can't detect the hard drive again. Unplugging and plugging in the cable didn't fix the issue like last time either. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Is the hard drive being recognized in the bios?


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Nope. This was the issue I had before. It would only show the disc drive. 
I finally got it to recognize it, though, and am transferring some files now.
Usually when this issue happened I'd go into the BIOS and have to set up the order it would load by putting something called Windows Boot Assist or something like that first, then the hard drive, then the ASUS drisc drive. For now I just used the Windows install disc to open up command prompt so I could transfer files.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, yes Windows boot manager should be listed as first boot device. Make that is the default. Let me know when the backup is complete and if you want to try some repair options or if you are going to reinstall.


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Will do. Thank you for putting up with me, haha.
I'm transferring a lot of video so this will probably take all day but I'll get back to you once all that is done.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You're welcome. Let me know.


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok file transfer done. Is there any repair options you can still recommend? If possible I'd still like to try them.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You should test your hard drive before we try and repair Windows.

Seagate Seatools for DOS: http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-dos-master/

Run Seagate Seatools for DOS (Long Generic test). Boot from disk to run it (will have to disable SecureBoot and enable CSM/Legacy mode).


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh. . .do I need a disc by force or can I load it from a USB? I already tried loading it on a USB and it didn't work so I'm assuming probably not. Don't know if I have any blank CDs to burn the file on lying around.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You shoukd be able to run from USB. Make sure to disable,secure boot and enable legacy mode in bios


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

I really needed this thing to work by today so I ended up reinstalling Windows after all haha. I gave the USB a try but it didn't boot, still. 
I finally also asked my friend and looked up more info and we're both convinced it's the harddrive having issues - maybe a faulty cable or the harddrive itself. Windows must have messed up from all the disconnecting but thankfully all of the important stuff I managed to transfer and only lost some game data.

Thank you SO MUCH for trying to help me through all this. I at least know what direction I should go towards if this happens again (which I am expecting - will need to call the manufacturer about the harddrive eventually). Again, thank you so much.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay so is Windows working now? If so you can download and run seatools from windows or other hard drive diagnostics software.

https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Slower than it should, but working.
Thank you! I will do that.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok you may also want to run memory test with the following tool

Run memtest86+ version 5.01 for at least 8 passes. This may take hours so plan to run it overnight. If you get any errors then abort testing. Test 1 RAM module at a time in the same DIMM each for 8 or more passes.

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

I did the first test and drive passed most tests. It only 'failed' one SMART test.
Does the memtest86 run in the background? I ran it but no window has popped up showing me the status or anything.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

make sure to run the long test on your drive. Memtest is ran outside of windows with either a bootable USB or disk. Please see details on link below.

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/14201-memtest86-test-ram.html


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Oohh I see. Ok, then that's something I can prepare for for tonight. Thank you. I'll report back in the morning.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sure let me know the results


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

I let it go for 9 passes (took a whole day haha) and it didn't find any errors.
I've been trying to get the long test on the Harddrive to work but it keeps failing. I'm going to change my sleep settings to it doesn't fall asleep after 20 minutes and let it run while I'm at work. Hopefully that works.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats good on memory but doesnt sound to good on hard drive. Let me know after trying to run again.


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

It tried for maybe a minute before it said failed again. Not good i bet.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No, sounds like time to replace. I am glad you made the backup earlier.


----------



## Macavy (Jan 9, 2018)

Ah darn. Was hoping it may have just been the cables. I am not looking forward to having to undo what my friend did. . .
Thank you for the tests. Now I know what to fix.


----------

